# 1999 Medicare physician fee schedule-Florida



## lmsnyfla (Mar 10, 2011)

I hope someone can help me.  I was asked by someone in administration if I could possibly locate an archived 1999 Physician Fee Schedule !  I've checked the CMS website but haven't come across anything.  HELP !


----------



## jackiep (Mar 11, 2011)

On their website, FCSO Medicare archives only go back to 2000
http://medicare.fcso.com/Fee_Archives/137892.pdf 

You could try to contact them if that's not sufficient.


----------



## lmsnyfla (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you for your help !


----------

